# adaptateur ADB>USB



## atariX_ (4 Janvier 2010)

Hello,
Savez-vous ou je pourrais trouver ce genre d'article ou si quelqu'un en as un dont il se débarasse, j'en ais vu quelque uns sur ebay, mais pas en France...
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2010)

A mon avis, tu ne trouveras ça que d'occasion, Keyspan en a fait, mais visiblement ils ont arrêté. Et encore, faut voir dans quel sens tu veux faire la connexion, eux, c'était pour connecter de vieux claviers sur des ordis récents, pas le contraire.


----------



## atariX_ (4 Janvier 2010)

Merci Pascal77, tu pense que sur ebay j'ai des chances ? Sinon, en fait, je voudrais connecter un clavier de IIGS ( un pote l'as fait ça marche nickel ) ou un extended Pro keyboard 2, le tout sur mon cube ou une autre de mes machines  je vais fouiner, voir ce que je peux trouver


----------



## claude72 (4 Janvier 2010)

atariX_ a dit:


> Sinon, en fait, je voudrais connecter un clavier de IIGS ( un pote l'as fait ça marche nickel )


De II*GS* ??? tu es sûr ???

Sinon, je travaile au quotidien avec un clavier ADB de Quadra800 (un bon vieux "Extended Keyboard 2", avec des vraies touches mécaniques à ressort) branché sur un port USB d'un MacPro (donc sous OS X) avec un adaptateur USB/ADB "iMate" et ça fonctionne sans problème, mais avec quelques adaptations... :

- l'ouverture/éjection du CD avec un appui prolongé sur F12 (ne fonctionne que sous OS X)

- l'arobase avec Alt + ` (la touche "accent grave + livre sterling" juste au-dessus de la touche "Shift" de droite)

- et le voyant "Caps lock" reste souvent allumé de façon ératique...


(et, si nécessaire, une souris ADB fonctionne aussi parfaitement sur cet adaptateur)


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2010)

Bravo Claude !!!


----------



## atariX_ (5 Janvier 2010)

oui, je suis sur pour le clavier II GS, je le reconnais entre 1000 
Un Extended keyboard II ? C'est ce que je veux me mettre si je ne me met pas un clavier de II GS comme mon pote j'avais trouver un adaptateur sur ebay, mais, trop cher, je cherche le iMate, ça à pas l'air de courir les rues... Je me serais bien mis un clavier de Mac 128k ou de Macintosh+ :rateau: mais vu la connexion, je pense que c'est définitivement mort  
Je continue mes recherches 
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

Sinon, un clavier d'Apple //&#8230; c'est branché&#8230; rateau
Tu met le mac mini dessus et tu reconnectes le clavier dedans&#8230; (sauf qu'il n'y a pas le boitier de conversion )


----------



## claude72 (6 Janvier 2010)

atariX_ a dit:


> oui, je suis sur pour le clavier II GS


Ah ben, là, je suis sidéré... j'étais vraiment très loin de penser que l'ADB existait déjà à l'époque de l'Apple IIGS... (mais en fait, l'ADB est apparu avec le IIGS !!!)





			
				eseldorm a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, un clavier d'Apple // c'est branché


Ben justement, le IIGS c'est un Apple // : le "GS" a été l'ultime évolution du //, après le //e et le //c
(et d'ailleurs, apparemment il était possible d'upgrader le //e en //GS...)


----------



## Cleesy (14 Janvier 2010)

Ah oui, l'upgrade IIGS du //e est une pièce rare: la dernière vendue sur eBay est partie à plus de 300 euros....

A propos, si vous connaissez un IIGS à vendre, je suis preneur, ça me rappellera mes fastes années 88-97 !


----------

